# Mein Teich und einige Problempunkte



## patty4 (25. Juni 2007)

Hallo an Alle!

Hier mal ein paar Infos über unseren Teich.

Wir kamen zu dem #Teich, wie die Mutter zum Kinde   - er war schon da als Bestandteil einer total verwilderten Gartenanlage aus den 60er Jahren.

Ich möchte auch gleich vorab sagen, dass der Teich nicht unser eigentliches Hauptanliegen ist - weil wir halt immer noch dagegen "kämpfen", dass 3000 m² mühsam gerodeter Garten wieder von Schlingpflanzen und Unkraut überwuchert werden.... ich hoffe also, dass die Teichprofis im Forum uns das momentan erstmal verzeihen....: 

Unsere Laienhafte Zielvorstellung ist also momentan: Dass das hässliche Betonloch in unserem Garten etwas dekorativ begrünt wird, dass der Bachlauf plätschert, dass das ganze pflegeleicht ist und dass wir in ein bis zwei Jahren vielleicht auch ein paar Fischlis dort ansiedeln können...

Die Rahmendaten sind:
Betonteich ca. 20 m², ca. 12m³ (+ 1-2 m³ im Bachlauf) max. Tiefe nur ca. 80cm

Bachlauf mit 6 Fallstufen, ca. 20 m lang, Gesamthöhe ca. 9 m, höchste Stufe ca. 2 m Fallhöhe

Bachlaufpumpe MP35000 neben dem Auslauf d. Wasserfalls angebracht.

Lage: im Südost - Hang, Sonne von 0800 - 1400, ca. 1/3 durch __ Eibe beschattet.

Aktuell ist der Teich zur Dichtheitsprüfung seit einer Woche befüllt - und es haben sich auch schon kräftig Algen gebildet.... 

Momentan sammle ich Informationen zu:

Teichbepflanzung / Pflanzung im Bachlauf incl. Substrat  

Ufergestaltung - ich hätte gerne einen Ufergraben, konnte aber noch nichts dazu finden, wie man diesen (aus Folie) an den Teich anschließen kann    

Lärmdämpfung der Wasserfall - Fallstufen

Für Anregungen und Meinungen bin ich dankbar.

Liebe Grüße
Patty


----------



## patty4 (25. Juni 2007)

*Flächen für den Ufergraben*

Hier habe ich zwei Flächen, wo ein Ufergraben sein könnte.

Leider wächst an der einen Stelle noch eine Fargesia (Bambus). Die hat zwar letztes Jahr geblüht und sollte nun eigentlich eingehen, treibt aber aktuell wieder kräftig aus und mein Göttergatte (GG) will sie deswegen jetzt noch nicht entfernen....

Auch sind die neuaustreibenden Bambus - Triebspitzen für eine Folie wohl sicher äußerst gefährlich.

Das heißt, dass die Ufergestaltung an dieser Stelle wohl erstmal zurückgestellt werden muss.... die großen Kiesel sollen an dieser Stelle aber langfristig wieder weg...

Auf der anderen Seite könnten wir schon jetzt was machen - allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob es irgendein zuverlässiges System gibt einen Folienufergraben dauerhaft dicht an einen Betonteich anzuschließen (die von naturagart haben jedenfalls abgeraten). 

Also doch betonieren ????

Liebe Grüße
Patty


----------



## patty4 (25. Juni 2007)

*Pflanzmöglichkeiten im Teich*

Hallo!

Der Teich ist mit steilen und flachen Ufern gestaltet - allerdings alles ohne Terassen.

Es gibt aber auch reichlich flachere Wasserzonen - wenn auch die Form insgesamt eher an einen Suppenteller erinnert, als an einen natürlichen Teich.

Pflanzen waren in dem alten Teich in Pflanznestern gesetzt, die aus Bruchsteinen aufgeschichtet waren.

Da die Steine noch vorhanden sind, kann man das teilweise auch wieder so anlegen - ich habe aber auch schon ein paar Ufermatten und Taschenmatten von NG bestellt.

Das richtige Substrat scheint nach allem, was ich gelesen habe eine extrem schwierige Sache zu sein. Da wir momentan keine Fische wollen (aber einen ordentlichen Pflanzenwuchs) würde ich wahrscheinlich doch zu Verlegesand (mit Lehmanteil) tendieren.

Vielleicht nehme ich aber unterhalb des Wasserfalls besser was anderes. 
Vielleicht Feinkies ?

Gibts außerdem irgendwo sowas wie eine Grundempfehlung an pflegeleichten Pflanzen, die nicht wegen Wärme / Kälte oder Wasserhärte "rumzicken" ?

( eine Seerose hätten wir natürlich aber schon auch ganz gerne...)

Liebe Grüße
Patty


----------



## patty4 (25. Juni 2007)

*Und nun noch der Bachlauf*

Hallo!

Der Bachlauf hat wie schon gesagt mehrere Fallstufen mit darunterliegenden Becken.

Damit uns da keine Kinder reinfallen, haben wir alle Becken mit großen Kieseln gefüllt und würden jetzt gerne noch ein bischen bepflanzen.

Da bräuchte man wohl Pflanzen, die mit fliessendem Wasser klarkommen und wahrscheinlich darf hier dann auch kein Substrat mit Lehmanteil rein ?

Die Pumpe schafft ungedrosselt etwa noch 90-100 l / min. Das ist schon gar nicht so wenig - aber auch noch lange kein reißender Gebirgsbach.

So, das ist jetzt zwar ganz schön viel Information geworden - aber jetzt ist es glaube ich soweit komplett...

Ich freue mich auf Eure Meinungen,

Viele Grüße
Patty


----------



## karsten. (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Mein Teich und einige Problempunkte*

Hallo

herzlich willkommen 


boah ,sieht ja aus wie eine Eisbärenanlage im Zoo  
Da lässt sich aber was draus machen....

RESPEKT   

Das jetzt Algen spriessen is ja normal und kein Problem

zum Substrat , da Euer Teich nicht soo tief ist würde ich zu den Neuen mineralischen (schweineteuren) hellen Substraten greifen 

die sind relativ scharfkantig und wandern kaum zur Mitte 

Ein schöner bewachsenen Bodenfilter in Grabenform oder "Hochbeet"
lässt sich doch an (über) Eurem Teich hineinplanen 
und mit einem Überlauf ist ein Anschluss leicht zu bauen.

Zur Gräuschminderung könnte man mit Holz Einbauten vornehmen an den das Wasser entlang fliesst und nicht mehr ganz frei fällt .


mfG


----------



## Holger1969 (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Mein Teich und einige Problempunkte*

hallo patty,

also mal ganz ehrlich, egal was du daraus machst, das kann nur ein traum werden    
ich habe selten eine schönere lage für einen teich gesehen. ich muss sagen, ich bin richtig neidisch  
tipps geben dir bestimmt noch andere, mir hat es für den moment die sprache verschlagen....

lg
holger


----------



## marc (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Mein Teich und einige Problempunkte*

Hallo Patty!

An sich ist der Teich nicht schlecht gemacht,dafür das er schon so alt ist,da lässt sich auf jeden Fall was schönes draus gestalten 
Klar,das mit den Pflanzenzonen wird schon schwieriger,sollte aber mit den Matten von Ng gut zu machen sein.
Meine Idee wäre,das Ihr dort,wo keine Matten zum Einsatz kommen,evtl unterhalb des Wasserspiegels eine kleine Mauer aus Natursteien anzementiert,dahinter könnt ihr dann Pflanzen in feineren Kies oder Sand setzen.Folie auf Dauer dicht an den Beton zu befestigen,könnt ihr vergessen,leider 
Dort wo der Bachlauf in den Teich fliesst solltet ihr was nehmen,was nicht gleich wieder weggespült wird,groben Kies oder so.

Bei der Pflanzenwahl ist die Auswahl groß,und die in unseren Gefilden heimischen Pflanzen haben auch mit den Temp. keine Probleme.
Gelbe __ Iris,__ Binsen,__ Froschlöffel...die Liste ist lang 
Auch eine Seerose wird sich bei Euch sicherlich wohlfühlen 

Lg Marc


----------



## Armin501 (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Mein Teich und einige Problempunkte*

Da bleibt einem beim Betrachten der Mund offen stehen,
also sowas ist mehr als geschmackvoll.
Vielen Dank Patty für diese Bilder............

Gruß Armin


----------



## patty4 (25. Juni 2007)

*Vielen Dank für die Blumen...*

Hallo und danke !

Auch wenn das Lob ganz unverdient ist  , weil wir ja nur die vorhandene Teichanlage repariert und abgedichtet haben....

Ob wir es verbessern können, wird sich zeigen, wenn es mit dem Pflanzen losgeht.

Zuerst einmal müssen wir aber noch einen Kinderschutz einbringen - was den Teich sicher nicht schöner machen wird. Schwieriges Thema - meine diesbezügliche Frage im Bereich Teichbau stößt auf wenig Gegenliebe ( ich glaube die Profis halten meine Idee für :crazy:  oder  ).

Aber ich denke mit schönem Pflanzenbewuchs sieht der Teich trotzdem edel aus ( und der Bachlauf ja sowieso).

Ich freue mich schon aufs Pflanzen kaufen ( wäre prima, falls einer hier noch mehr Tips für mich hat).

Danke für die Hinweise,

Liebe Grüße
Patty


----------



## Ping (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Mein Teich und einige Problempunkte*

Der Wahnsinn

So einen Teich hätte ich auch gern und wenn sich daraus nichts machen lässt ist bei mir Hopfen un Malz verloren.   
Bleibt nur zu hoffen das er dicht hält.
Und einen Kinderschutz nimmt man ja auch irgendwann wieder ab.Außerdem immer noch besser als das den Kindern was passiert.
Würde gerne erfahren wie es weiter geht ob er dicht hält und wie er aussieht wenn er fertig ist.

Grüss Tobi


----------



## Annett (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Mein Teich und einige Problempunkte*

Hallo Patty,

entweder fragst Du mal im Flohmarkt an, ob jemand aus Deiner Gegend was abzugeben hat, oder Du schaust mal bei - defekter Link entfernt - rein.

Wenn Du Dir unsicher bist, was Du wo und wie pflanzen kannst, dann entweder nochmal hier im Forum in der Pflanzenecke gezielt nachfragen (mit Tiefenabgabe der vorhandenen Terrassen bzw. Taschenmatten) oder halt bei Werner per email. 
Er hat allerdings derzeit viel um die Ohren - daher weiß ich nicht, ob er überhaupt die Zeit hat, detailierte Auskünfte zu geben...
Bezüglich Kindersicherung, würde mir persönlich auch am ehesten das Netz zusagen - aber das gehört ja hier nicht hin.


----------



## patty4 (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Mein Teich und einige Problempunkte*

Danke Annett für den Hinweis!

Werners Seerosen habe ich mir schon angeschaut ( und auch den __ Lotos - schwärm...)

Weil ich ja hier noch ganz neu bin, wollte ich nicht gleich im Flohmarktbereich "schnorren" gehen  . 

Vielleicht probiere ichs erstmal mit einem vorbereiteten Teichpflanzensortiment und ein paar zusätzlichen Zwergseerosen...

Wahrscheinlich können wir nächste Woche schon bepflanzen... Yippie !!!

Liebe Grüße
Patty


----------

